# Ordering from AquaSpot World



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2008)

Has anyone here ordered plants from AquaSpot World?  I am looking at placing a decent plant order and they have some great plants I can't get here and the prices are great once they're all converted from US dollars!

I have got in touch with them and they say they have sent stuff here no problems, but as they don't have a 'trans-shipper' they can't guarantee live delivery.  Doesn't fill me with confidence...  
However, they reckon it will only take 2-4 days to get here and the cold weather isn't a problem so I can't see the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## james3200 (2 Jan 2008)

Hi Ed,

I ordered my blanasea, echinodorus & sag from them for my big tank. Plants were healthy, and i got it in 3 days, sent on a monday and i got them on wednesday the same week, the time difference helped  They sent it on a courier service, and got tracking numbers through parcelforce.

Overall i would definatley order agian and i am in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2008)

Cheers James.  Can I ask how much shipping was?
I was going to offer to combine the orders to save some cash, but once I've sent them on to you, and with the cold weather forecast, it probably isn't worth it!


----------



## Themuleous (2 Jan 2008)

The prices are certainly competitive!  Esp with the exchange rate at the mo.  Â£1.50 for HC!?!?!

Sam


----------



## james3200 (2 Jan 2008)

I am only looking for some anubias coffefolia, mother plants if he has some.. Would be interested in sending you the cost of them and some towards the postage of course. If your emailing him would you mind asking if he has got some mother plants? If not il take 4 regular ones

I dont have the cost of shipping on record, but i think it was 60SGD


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2008)

No worries James.  I'll e-mail him and ask, although it does list the Coffeefolia as being out of stock at the moment (I looked as I was thinking of getting another one as my present one has been rather neglected).

How big were the 'portions'.  I'm going to order some Anubias 'Petite'.  I have one (from Tropica) that I was able to split into three when I got it and was thinking of just getting two more if they are a good size.  I might need more if they're smaller.

While we're on this if anyone else wants things from them, I don't mind ordering them and then shipping them on.  If you pay the cost of me posting to you (in an insulated envelope this has never cost me much more than a couple of pounds, but I've never posted potted plants before) and then we'll split the postage cost from AquaSpot on a pro-rata basis maybe?  So if I order $90 and you just want $10 worth then I'll pay 90% of the postage and you pay 10% for example!

I'm thinking of ordering next week so let me know guys...


----------



## james3200 (2 Jan 2008)

Sounds good to me

Portions were pretty big, i got loads of balansea and sag for not much at all

Let me know re the anubias

James


----------



## daniel19831123 (2 Jan 2008)

maybe they have change their business method... I bought from them about 2 years ago and I will never buy from them again. The bolbitis was claimed to be 8" high and came out to be no more than 5" tall. 5" square moss turn out to be 5" square yea but with single strands of moss loosely covering that area.  That was the only time I bought from them and just lost my faith in their service I suppose. Plant price wise they are indeed cheaper than aquaticmagic but then delivery cost is quite expensive for small purchases. I think it's USD27 for up to 5 item and the start off with USD27 again. That's the recommended delivery method. I used normal airmail and the plant came through after 13 days half dead..... Another reason why I wasn't pleased.


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jan 2008)

James I'm afraid they are out of Coffeefolia and apparently will be for a while.  He says he will update the webiste as soon as it's back in stock.

Daniel, I hope they have changed!  I'm certainly impressed so far with them.  E-mails answered quickly and as fully as possible and very helpful and 'upfront' about things like timings and possible risks.  I'm going to order today - If anyone wants anything as well you've got until about lunchtime...

Postage is estimated to be about $52 so not the cheapest, but for a big order I don't think it's too bad for coming all the way from Singapore!!!


----------



## zig (3 Jan 2008)

Last time I checked the postage to here was  $75, definitely didn't seem like a bargain then!


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jan 2008)

Well just kinda placed the order, but forgot to tick for the Phytosanitary certificate and so the postage was only listed as $29!  Just checking with them whether I need that or not.  Did you have to pay for one James?

Zig I'm not surprise it was more for you mate, all the way over to Ireland and don't the pack-ponies cost more???      I'm not saying the postage is a bargain, but the savings on the individual items more than makes up for the postage costs on this order and it is coming a long way.  It seems a lot of the 'postage' cost may actually be the phytosanitary certificates rather than true shipping costs.

Well it'll be worth a try anyway and hopefully I'll get a load of healthy plants that I'd struggle to get over here.  Getting the glassware at less than half the price I could get it here from too.


----------



## daniel19831123 (3 Jan 2008)

They are very good in answering emails that one I have to be honest. Maybe when it comes to ordering mosses, they are not exactly the generous seller I say. Hopefully they have change for the better.lol


----------



## james3200 (4 Jan 2008)

No worries ed, i have found another supplier anyway will order from them soonish



> Did you have to pay for one James?



Nope.. I think its compulsory for the states


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2008)

Cheers James.  Yeah you're right about the certificate - not necessary so the $50 postage is all postage!  Ben says he'll try and put a few freebies in to compensate somewhat which is very good of him!  They're being despatched Monday so we shall see!


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

What did you order in the end, Ed?


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2008)

I've got three glass diffusers coming; a nano one (Â£1.51!) (for an experiment to try and fit in the filter of Juwel for better CO2 distribution), A Dazs sprio set to try in the tank if not and a Rhinox 5000 if neither of those will do the job!

Plant wise I've got the following coming;
5 Crinum calamistratum - the planned features in my new tank
2 Anubias nana 'Petite'
3 Nymphaea micrantha
2 Glossostigma
1 Crinum aquaticum (to replace a 6th Crinum calamistratum from a current tank I'm moving into the new one)
1 Eleocharis vivipara
1 Eleocharis sp.'Japan'
1 Rotala sp.'Pearl'
1 Hygrophila lacustris
1 Hygrophila sp.'Pantanal Wavy'

The last 5 will probably end up in the new tank during the first few weeks, but the Eleocharis vivpara is planned for my current tank and the Hygrophilas are planned for tanks at school - I may change my mind if they are as good as some photos I've seen!  Not sure where the Eleocharis sp.'Japan will end up, but it sounded and looked so nice I couldn't resist!

Hope they all arrive ok!


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

That's a decent sized order!  Let us know how they turn out and the quality.

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> That's a decent sized order!  Let us know how they turn out and the quality.
> 
> Sam



Will do.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Jan 2008)

Plants were despatched Monday and I got an e-mail to let me know.  I also got a tracking number and signed up for the tracking but it didn't seem to work!

It didn't matter anyway as they arrived today!  I have to say I was completely disappointed by the size of the box - I was expecting bigger!  But the stuff within was pretty good.  I was expecting them in pots as a number are pictured that way, but then I hate to think what postage might have been!!!   

Anyway here's the order.





The Glass diffusers seem great and shipped totally safely and securely.

The two species of Hygrophila are emersed stems.  Plenty have been included - they are generously portioned.
The Rotala sp.'Pearl' looks really great and will work really well with the Crinums, but there isn't much there.  This is made look worse by the tiny leaves and short stems, but I'm sure they'll grow soon enough.
The Crinums (C.aquatica and C.calamistratum) are really good sizes and will be amazing in the new tank IMHO.  They are much bigger and fatter than the last Crinum calamistratum I bought.
The Anubias nana 'Petite' seem to be similar in amount to the Tropica pot I have bought previously.
The Eleocharis vivipara is a decent sample, but the E.sp'Japan' is a really generous sample.  It looks a really bright green and is short at the moment.
The glosso is two good portions.  There must be more than two pot fulls there.
I've got 15 small bulbs of Nymphaea micrantha which is pretty impressive.  Each bulb is about 1cm diameter and all have nice leaves, or new shoots, as well as some older mushy leaves which have now been removed.  The bulbs are firm which is all that matters.

All in all I'm really impressed and would definitely order from them again when I want some more if they have what I want.  Not only are they qualtiy plants, but their service was excellent and the delivery quick.  The only negative was the cost of the postage as long as they all grow away well!


----------



## daniel19831123 (9 Jan 2008)

Haha... if you can read mandarin, the news on the top left corner says 10 people have witnessed a vengeful spirit.... Creepy lol


----------



## Ray (9 Jan 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Haha... if you can read mandarin, the news on the top left corner says 10 people have witnessed a vengeful spirit.... Creepy lol



So we come to you if we want stuff translating off the CAU site?


----------



## daniel19831123 (9 Jan 2008)

what's CAU? I don't mind doing some translation but it's been a while since I write anything in mandarin. I have no problem in casual conversation but putting them in a presentable form for public viewing might be difficult.... Imagining all feedback and comments left commented on my grammatical error.... that would be a nightmare come true. lol


----------



## Ray (10 Jan 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> what's CAU?



http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

I get the impression it's better in Mandarin (check out the study section).  No particular requirements for translation, but good to know we have a Chinese specialist along with all the other specialists on this site!


----------



## daniel19831123 (10 Jan 2008)

oh that's fine. I can translate from mandarin to english no prob. I thought you wanted it the other way round. Just copy and paste what ever you want to know and I'll try to translate it ASAP.


----------



## GWU (10 Jan 2008)

rayi said:
			
		

> daniel19831123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just find out this link and aware that may be you all miss something, we are already in bilingual since last May, you simply click the "Eng" button under the manual bar will entry our English site, please enjoy!

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?lang=en

Hope you find the information is useful!

Cheers

Gary


----------



## johnny70 (10 Jan 2008)

Nice one  

JOHNNY


----------

